# Pushing against the Rock



## Riverside MFT

I am sure many of you have read this story before. I shared it in the section about divorce, but also thought it would be good to share here.

*Pushing Against the Rock *

I wanted to share this story as I think it can very much apply to a marriage. We sometimes may try very hard to make our marriage and families successful. When things don't go the way we expect, we sometimes tend to think that we are failing. Perceived failing in one area of our lives can lead to the perception that we are a complete failure in all of our lives.

*Pushing Against the Rock*
Author Unknown

There was a man who was asleep one night in his cabin when suddenly his room filled with light and the Savior appeared. The Lord told the man He had a work for him to do, and showed him a large rock in front of his cabin. The Lord explained that the man was to push against the rock with all his might. This the man did, day after day. For many years he toiled from sun up to sun down, his shoulders set squarely against the cold, massive surface of the unmoving rock pushing with all his might. Each night the man returned to his cabin sore and worn out, feeling that his whole day had been spent in vain. Seeing that the man was showing signs of discouragement, Satan decided to enter the picture placing thoughts into the man's mind such as; "You have been pushing against that rock for a long time and it hasn't budged. Why kill yourself over this? You are never going to move it? etc." Thus giving the man the impression that the task was impossible and that he was a failure.

These thoughts discouraged and disheartened the man even more. "Why kill myself over this?" he thought. I'll just put in my time, giving just the minimum of effort and that will be good enough." And that he planned to do until one day he decided to make it a matter of prayer and take his troubled thoughts to the Lord.

"Lord," he said, "I have labored long and hard in your service, putting all my strength to do that which you have asked. Yet, after all this time, I have not even budged that rock a half a millimeter. What is wrong? Why am I failing?"

To this the Lord responded compassionately, "My friend, when long ago I asked you to serve me and you accepted, I told you that your task was to push against the rock with all your strength, which you have done. Never once did I mentioned to you that I expected you to move it. Your task was to push. And now you come to me, your strength spent, thinking that you have failed. But, is that really so? Look at yourself. Your arms are strong and muscled, your back brown, your hands are callused from constant pressure, and your legs have become massive and hard.

Through opposition you have grown much and your abilities now surpass that which you used to have. Yet you haven't moved the rock.

But your calling was to be obedient, to push and to exercise your faith and trust in my wisdom, this you have done. I, my friend, I will now move the rock."

Originally posted at Improve My Marriage: Pushing Against the Rock


----------



## cb45

Riverside MFT said:


> I am sure many of you have read this story before. I shared it in the section about divorce, but also thought it would be good to share here.
> 
> *Pushing Against the Rock *
> 
> I wanted to share this story as I think it can very much apply to a marriage. We sometimes may try very hard to make our marriage and families successful. When things don't go the way we expect, we sometimes tend to think that we are failing. Perceived failing in one area of our lives can lead to the perception that we are a complete failure in all of our lives.
> 
> *Pushing Against the Rock*
> Author Unknown
> 
> There was a man who was asleep one night in his cabin when suddenly his room filled with light and the Savior appeared. The Lord told the man He had a work for him to do, and showed him a large rock in front of his cabin. The Lord explained that the man was to push against the rock with all his might. This the man did, day after day. For many years he toiled from sun up to sun down, his shoulders set squarely against the cold, massive surface of the unmoving rock pushing with all his might. Each night the man returned to his cabin sore and worn out, feeling that his whole day had been spent in vain. Seeing that the man was showing signs of discouragement, Satan decided to enter the picture placing thoughts into the man's mind such as; "You have been pushing against that rock for a long time and it hasn't budged. Why kill yourself over this? You are never going to move it? etc." Thus giving the man the impression that the task was impossible and that he was a failure.
> 
> These thoughts discouraged and disheartened the man even more. "Why kill myself over this?" he thought. I'll just put in my time, giving just the minimum of effort and that will be good enough." And that he planned to do until one day he decided to make it a matter of prayer and take his troubled thoughts to the Lord.
> 
> "Lord," he said, "I have labored long and hard in your service, putting all my strength to do that which you have asked. Yet, after all this time, I have not even budged that rock a half a millimeter. What is wrong? Why am I failing?"
> 
> To this the Lord responded compassionately, "My friend, when long ago I asked you to serve me and you accepted, I told you that your task was to push against the rock with all your strength, which you have done. Never once did I mentioned to you that I expected you to move it. Your task was to push. And now you come to me, your strength spent, thinking that you have failed. But, is that really so? Look at yourself. Your arms are strong and muscled, your back brown, your hands are callused from constant pressure, and your legs have become massive and hard.
> 
> Through opposition you have grown much and your abilities now surpass that which you used to have. Yet you haven't moved the rock.
> 
> But your calling was to be obedient, to push and to exercise your faith and trust in my wisdom, this you have done. I, my friend, I will now move the rock."
> 
> Originally posted at Improve My Marriage: Pushing Against the Rock


an older version i believe i've heard/read.

tks for reminder/blessing.

shalom.


----------



## cb45

'cept i've learned to 
(foolishly, at times) ask for clarification.

OR,

to ask "are WE moving this rock now/later/today Lord, 
or are WE just gettin' busy?"


----------



## 4sure

Thanks this can apply to many things in life, not just marriage.

My first thought while reading this was to ask the Lord to move it. 

There are a few people in Gods Word that did what He ask, but they failed to accomplish the job. God calls them successful. Why? Because of their obedience to God.
Sometimes God will ask you to do things that make no sense, but you do them. You are then left wondering why, what was the purpose. It is training to see if you will listen, and be obedient. After much training He then will entrust you with something significant.


----------



## cb45

4sure said:


> Thanks this can apply to many things in life, not just marriage.
> 
> My first thought while reading this was to ask the Lord to move it.
> 
> There are a few people in Gods Word that did what He ask, but they failed to accomplish the job. God calls them successful. Why? Because of their obedience to God.
> Sometimes God will ask you to do things that make no sense, but you do them. You are then left wondering why, what was the purpose. It is training to see if you will listen, and be obedient. After much training He then will entrust you with something significant.


excellent pt, 4sure.

obedience is what he seeks foremost. but, first he must 
spot/see "faith". for that is the bridge, the currency, that
makes things happen between us (the flesh) and God (
THE H>S>).

also, u learn by these faith-revelation-obedience "experiences" how to hear Gods "voice", not satans; i.e., discernment.

there are other ways of phrasing this, but this should suffice,
for now.

peace.


----------

